# אל תשאירו כוח למחר



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody, sorry if I'm a bit boring, but I would like to know the meaning of this sentence, since "leave no strength for tomorrow" sounds a little bit odd.

Context:
שירו, שירו בגרון ניחר
אל תשאירו כוח למחר
שירו, שירו והדליקו אש
כי השיר הוא כל מה שיש
(Shiru, Lahakat Shiru - 1993)

Greetings
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Drink

You translated it correctly and it fits perfectly in the context. The meaning is that you should sing with all your strength today, and not save your energy for another time.


----------



## slus

As Drink said, it translates to "don't save your strength for tomorrow".


----------



## GeriReshef

I guess this is a paraphrase of a popular expression parents may say to their little children who do not relax for a moment - ?אולי תשאירו כח למחר - why don't you save some of your energy for tomorrow (and take a break)?


----------



## CarlitosMS

Thank you very much for your kind answers, but is it actually more correct to say "אל תשאירו את הכוח"?

Excuses for any inconvenience
Carlos M.S.


----------



## slus

No. אל תשאירו את הכוח will be "don't save the strength" or even "don't leave the Force". Adding ה is grammatically wrong in this case.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Thank you very much again, but, in fact, I would like to know if תשאירו is translated as "save" or "leave" or "keep" or "leave behind".

Kind regards and sorry again for my inconvenience, I'm a bit nitpicky since I'm not really fluent in Hebrew.
Carlos M.S.


----------



## slus

The answer really depends on the context.

תשאירו לי קצת ירקות בצלחת can be translated as save me some vegetables...

תשאירו את הבגדים בצד can be translated as leave the clothes (behind)... 

תשאירו את הספרים אצלכם can be translated as keep the books...

Etc.


----------



## CarlitosMS

slus said:


> The answer really depends on the context.
> 
> תשאירו לי קצת ירקות בצלחת can be translated as save me some vegetables...
> 
> תשאירו את הבגדים בצד can be translated as leave the clothes (behind)...
> 
> תשאירו את הספרים אצלכם can be translated as keep the books...
> 
> Etc.


I actually meant the verse: אל תשאירו כוח למחר


----------



## slus

As we said, it is best translated to "save".


----------



## CarlitosMS

!תודה רבה


----------



## Drink

The literal meaning is to leave something.


----------

